# playlists



## CiTor (6. April 2003)

heya,
ich suche seit geraumer Zeit Playlists für verschiedene Musikrichtungen. Ich möchte jedoch nicht einfach Wahllos jede Musik der zutreffenden Musikrichtung sondern eher etwas, dass auch für Partys geeignet wäre. Das heisst, dass die Musik auch einigermassen bekannt ist 

Ich suche Playlists der folgenden Musikrichtungen:


Oldies
electronica
folk/roots
instrumental
rock
blues
pop

wäre euch für die Hilfe sehr dankbar


----------



## möp (15. April 2003)

selbst zusammenstellen... wie währe es damit - dann weist du wenigsten was du hast

cu
möp


----------

